# Clingy cat?



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok so my cat is UBER clingy. Whenever I'm at the computer or on the couch she is sitting on my shoulder, in my lap, by my feet, playing with my hair etc.

She whines and cries when I don't spend 100% of my time with her too.

What do I do?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Some cats are just like that, I just ignore them until they go away or put them out of my room if they are bothering me.
Trust me I would know I have 7 cats xD


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, cats are hard to change their ways. The real trick is teaching her that crying won't make you give in and pet her. It'll be horrid for a while you try this, but you have to out-stubborn your cat. It's like a kid throwing a temper tantrum - if you react, you teach them it's okay.

Just try to ignore her when she's crying, but give her love when she's not.


----------

